
PostRank plugin for Google Search - seancron
http://blog.postrank.com/2011/02/integrating-social-search-postrank-plugin-for-google-search/
======
zach
Oh, have mercy. Do not want.

I can't imagine cluttering up my Google search result page with a Nascar-like
line of logos and data. This is really interesting information but that's a
pretty noisy presentation of it. At least make me click somewhere to see that
much detail.

Ilya, you're a bona-fide genius, so I don't mean this personally. But please,
how about a metascore? Varied-size colored dots? A sparkline-like bar graph?
Something... less.

~~~
igrigorik
Heh, I hear ya. Let us take a crack at it.. can definitely do a better job of
it!

